# GT Forumstreffen?



## oldman (25. März 2005)

Moin Gemeinde,

was haltet ihr von einem sommerlichen GT Forumstreffen? So ganz locker, ohne irgendwelche Festivals drumherum, einfach so an einem warmen Sommerwochenende, irgendwo in einem netten Mittelgebirge?

Freitag mittags Bikes, Frauen, Freundinnen, Kinder, Hunde in's Auto packen und ab nach XYZ. Natuerlich darf man auch solo erscheinen...  

Vor Ort dann gepflegt ueber GT schwaetzen, Gerstenlimo trinken, ein paar tote Tiere auf's Feuer legen, die eine oder andere GT-spezifische Problematik gruppendynamisch angehen...

Natuerlich darf eine kleine (oder auch grosse) Ausfahrt mit den guten Stuecken nicht fehlen (Samstag?)

Die Location sollte natuerlich moeglichst zentral liegen. Obwohl geographisch nicht ganz der Mittelpunkt dieses unseres Landes dachte ich an die Gegend noerdlich von Frankfurt/Main, allgemein als Taunus bekannt.

Von der Verkehrsanbindung ideal erreichbar per Bahn und/oder Auto, ein nettes Mittelgebirge hat's auch und, soweit ich weiss, ist ein Forumsmitglied auch im Vordertaunus ansaessig... das MUSS man einfach nutzen.

Ausserdem kenne ich die Gegend auch recht gut (als ex-Bad Homburger/Friedrichsdorfer - 10 Jahre!!) - fuer's Biken definitiv empfehlenswert.

So ein Meeting muesste eigentlich tierisch Lunte machen, vor allem kann man mal die ganzen GT Nasen in Natura sehen, mal normal (also ohne PC) kommunizieren und eventuell den einen oder anderen Tauschhandel anzetteln.

Ausserdem kann man nach dem Event tonnenweise peinliche Photos im Forum posten...

Also, lasst uns mal was auf die Beine stellen!
oldman
derdanngerneeinFässchentschechischesBiermitbringenwürde


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. März 2005)

hmm.
alkohol, tote Tiere und GTs samt zugehörigem Freak in Masse.
ich glaube ich bin überzeugt 

falls es zeitlich nicht mit Schule und meinen Finazen  kollidiert bin ich dabei!

Gruß, Stefan 

@oldman -tschechisches Bier? Bitte kein Staropramen, bei denen war ich mal in der Fabrik, igitt igitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruckus (25. März 2005)

Hello!

Das wäre mal eine richtig klasse Aktion! Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei! Wichtig ist nur das jetzt mal einer die Initiative ergreift und sich genaueres dazu überlegt. (Ich mache das nat. nicht, da ich diesen Gedanken scho hier ins Forum niedergeschrieben habe, und somit bereits einen wiichtigen Beitrag dazu geleistet habe!


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2005)

ich kanns nicht glauben,SIE hat ja gesagt. ich wäre also dabei. ob mit oder ohne anhang weiss ich noch nicht.mein 6-jähriger fährt ein STEVENS    geht das in ordnung wen er dabei ist?


----------



## cleiende (25. März 2005)

Da ich in HG wohne finde ich den Vorschlag natürlich gut, der Weg in den Taunus ist nicht weit.


----------



## versus (26. März 2005)

gute sache !

GT-nasen live ! das wird bestimmt spassig...
und die region liegt für mich auch in sinnvoll erreichbarer nähe (KL).
ob der anhang (marin) mitkommt    man wird sehen...

servus, versus

derbestimmtgrossemengentschechischesbiertrinkewird...


----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2005)

nächster vorschlag währe schon mal das die leute schon mal zu beginn der planungen angeben wann sie eventuell nicht können(urlaub,arbeit,hundegeburtstag e.t.c....)


----------



## SpeedyR (26. März 2005)

Moin,Moin!

Das hört sich lecka an!!!   .Wär auf jedn fall dabei!!!!

Ps:Wer kein tschechisches Bier mag,für den bring ich n Kasten Frankenbräu aus dem schönen Frankenland  

                                                        Gruss Rafael


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. März 2005)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Ps:Wer kein tschechisches Bier mag,für den bring ich n Kasten Frankenbräu aus dem schönen Frankenland
> 
> Gruss Rafael



schieb lieber ne Flasche Vodka, dann bin ich zufrieden 

hoffe die Planung geht bald los.


----------



## gt-kolli (26. März 2005)

Tolle Sache , wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich sicher auch, muß mann dann alle GTs mit bringen oder nur eins?


----------



## Morfeus (26. März 2005)

...wenns zeitlich bei mir hinhaut (kann nicht lange in Voraus planen) dann komme ich.

Tschechisches Bier find ich klasse! Zelten sollte man da dann vielleicht auch können....

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich in HG wohne finde ich den Vorschlag natürlich gut, der Weg in den Taunus ist nicht weit.



genau - und deshalb ist DEINE ortskenntnis in deiner umgebung gefragt


----------



## Radical_53 (26. März 2005)

Klasse Idee! So'n Treffen kann man sich doch immer wieder mal antun!  Wäre sicher ne äußerst spaßige Angelegenheit.

@lord: Würd mir auch eher passen, dazu ne Palette Büffelsaft und mir geht's gut!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. März 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Idee! So'n Treffen kann man sich doch immer wieder mal antun!  Wäre sicher ne äußerst spaßige Angelegenheit.
> 
> @lord: Würd mir auch eher passen, dazu ne Palette Büffelsaft und mir geht's gut!




hehehe 

das wäre ne Variante! Ich glaub wir werden Spaß haben falls wir unser Kommen einrichten können!


----------



## Ger (27. März 2005)

@all
Bei Taunus, Bier und Bike wäre ich auch dabei. Jetzt sollte nur noch der Termin passen.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## oldman (27. März 2005)

moin,

na, dann schlage ich mal das Pfingstwochenende vor:

Anreise Freitags, 13. Mai
Samtag, 14.Mai -  Programm (GT-Tour durch den Taunus)
Sonntag, 15. Mai Abreise.

Als Location wuerde sich vermutlich ein Zeltplatz irgendwo in der Umgebung Grosser Feldberg anbieten (muss mal googeln).

Hoffe das passt.
oldman


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> na, dann schlage ich mal das Pfingstwochenende vor:
> 
> ...



hmm, das tät sogar passen. Mal gucken ob ichs einrichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2005)

PASST


----------



## oldman (27. März 2005)

KOMMANDO ZURÜCK!!!

hab soeben mitbekommen, dass Pfingsten doch nicht so gut wäre, da im Moment massive Waldarbeiten im Zielgebiet stattfinden.

Ich grabe mal meinen Kalender um und stelle gleich noch mal einen alternativen Termin (Juni??) rein.

Sorry für die gestiftete Verwirrung.
oldman


----------



## oldman (29. März 2005)

Moin,

hier ein paar Terminvorschläge, die mit den Plänen von cleiende harmonisieren (our local guide):
10-12. Juni
15-17. Juli
22-24. Juli

August ist wahrscheinlich Ferien/Urlaubszeit für die meisten, somit lasse ich den mal aus.

02.-04. Sept
09-11. Sept
16-18. Sept

So, liebe GT Gemeinde, sobald wir nun einen Termin festgelegt haben, kümmere ich mich um Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten (Zelten / Naturfreundehaus / etc) und einen groben (ich betone "groben") Zeitplan.
Die Details können wir festzurren, sobald ein Termin feststeht.

Also, jetzt seid ihr an der Reihe!
oldman
dersichvermutlichwasgewaltigesaufgehalsthatmitseinemvorschlag


----------



## versus (29. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> 10-12. Juni


    

bei den anderen terminen müsste ich kurzfristig bescheid geben, was für den planenden immer ganz grossartig ist, gelle alter mann ?


----------



## GTdanni (29. März 2005)

Klasse Idee. 

Ich hoffe es kommen mehr Leute als beim STS/LTS Treffen in Willingen   
     (Waren genau 3)
Termin wäre mir erstmal egal, müsste das sowieso kurzfristig entscheiden.

Cu danni


----------



## Ger (30. März 2005)

15.-17.Juni oder 16.-18. Sept. könnte ich einrichten.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## zaskar76 (30. März 2005)

alle termine sind für mich bis jetzt okay.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. März 2005)

10-12 juni wäre wunderbar


----------



## oldman (30. März 2005)

sooo,

Terminupdate im Sinne von wann wer wie was:

10-12. Juni
versus
gtdanni
zaskar76
davidbelize
oldman & oldman seine chefin

15-17. Juli
gtdanni
oldman & chefin
zaskar76
ger

22-24. Juli
gtdanni
oldman & chefin
zaskar76

02.-04. Sept
gtdanni
oldman & chefin
zaskar76

09-11. Sept
gtdanni
oldman & chefin
zaskar76

16-18. Sept
ger
gtdanni
oldman & chefin
zaskar76

Versucht moeglichst bald eure Termine einzutragen, damit wir eine groesstmoegliche Anzahl Teilnehmer mobilisiert bekommen. Waere gut, wenn's zumindest mehr als 10 Maenneken werden, alleine die Photos   

Wuerde mal sagen, wir lassen den Terminkalender bis Ende April "offen", am 30.04. faellt die Klappe und wir kuemmern uns um das eigentliche Event (Unterkunft, etc).
oldman


----------



## versus (30. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Wuerde mal sagen, wir lassen den Terminkalender bis Ende April "offen", am 30.04. faellt die Klappe und wir kuemmern uns um das eigentliche Event (Unterkunft, etc).
> oldman


zum thema unterkunft: mein vorschlag wäre auf jeden fall ZELTEN (wir sind ja nicht aus zucker   ), denn es scheint so, als ob die definitiven zusagen rar bleiben. da ist doch zelten organisatorisch am einfachsten, odda ?
bevor du irgendwelche kostenintensiven unterkünfte in einer herrberge buchst und dann doch mehr oder weniger leute kommen...

servus, versus

p.s. ich habe einen niegelnagelneuen GT-dealer in der stadt !!! juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (30. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. ich habe einen niegelnagelneuen GT-dealer in der stadt !!! juhu



ich hab auch einen, war da während ner ausfahrt mit meinem silbernen 97er LE - der aufenthalt beschränkte sich auf ca 1 minute - Händler: "das ist doch noch eins von den ganz alten schweren rädern oder?" ich:"ja..." - und dann bin ich freundlich lächelnd halt wieder gegangen  
a bissel off topic, aber is mir dazu jetzt eingefallen


----------



## Morfeus (30. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch einen, war da während ner ausfahrt mit meinem silbernen 97er LE - der aufenthalt beschränkte sich auf ca 1 minute - Händler: "das ist doch noch eins von den ganz alten schweren rädern oder?" ich:"ja..." - und dann bin ich freundlich lächelnd halt wieder gegangen
> a bissel off topic, aber is mir dazu jetzt eingefallen



das scheint ja ein ziemliches Trauerspiel zu sein, mit den GT Händlern...

Morfeus


----------



## oldman (30. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema unterkunft: mein vorschlag wäre auf jeden fall ZELTEN (wir sind ja nicht aus zucker   ), denn es scheint so, als ob die definitiven zusagen rar bleiben. da ist doch zelten organisatorisch am einfachsten, odda ?
> bevor du irgendwelche kostenintensiven unterkünfte in einer herrberge buchst und dann doch mehr oder weniger leute kommen...
> 
> servus, versus



Ja, so dachte ich mir das auch, Zelten ist definitiv das Beste. 
Ich will aber trotzdem fuer alle Faelle moeglichst viele Optionen offenhalten...
Demnaechst mehr in diesem Kino, zwischendurch muss ich auch n bissl Geld verdienen...
oldman


----------



## versus (30. März 2005)

ich erwarte von einem laden, der "de drohtesel" heisst auch nicht wirklich durchschlagende kompetenz, aber vielleicht kann der mir eindlich das schwingenlager für mein xcr besorgen   

ich werde nach dem erstkontakt berichten...


----------



## oldman (30. März 2005)

sorry wenn ich den "kick your local GT dealer" thread stoere, aber ich wollte hier eigentlich in Zukunft ueber Zelten, Grillwuerste und Gerstenlimo referieren...

Koennt ihr den Haendlerkram in den passenden thread stopfen... bitte.   

merci   
oldman
dergeradeeinenzeltplatzsucht...


----------



## SpeedyR (30. März 2005)

N abend!

Also die JUNI Termine gehn bei mir ALLE!!!!! *freu*....

                                                             Gruss Rafael


----------



## GTFreak (31. März 2005)

Hi,

ich würde auch kommen. Am besten im September, denn im Juni werde ich Papa. Aber wiederum nicht zu spät im September, denn Ende des Monats ist Wies'n in München und ich werde 40!

Wollt ihr einen alten Bock dabei haben?

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## Morfeus (31. März 2005)

GTFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt ihr einen alten Bock dabei haben?



pass auf was Du sagts, ich bin älter   

Morfeus


----------



## GTFreak (31. März 2005)

Ok, Du hast es nicht anders gewollt: Fahren wir es aus? Oder sollen unsere Bikes die Sache ausposen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (31. März 2005)

ausposen - toll !   
@ was anderes für oldman: 
ich habe auch ein wenig unterstützend geforscht und mit der tourist-info taunus telefoniert.
es gibt zweieinhalb campingplätze

1. Taunus-Camp in Eppstein 06198 / 7000
2. Gimbacher Hof 06195 / 3241
2,5. Jugendzeltplatz in ??? 06173 / 78673

der halb, weil ich nicht genau weiss, was es mit dem "jugend" in jugndzltplatz auf sich hat und ob man da einfach so zelten kann, vor allem mit über 40jährigen, die den ganzen tag um die wette fahren oder die ganze sache ausposen (tolle wortschöpfung...)      

ich hoffe es hilft !

servus, versus


----------



## Morfeus (31. März 2005)

GTFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Du hast es nicht anders gewollt: Fahren wir es aus? Oder sollen unsere Bikes die Sache ausposen?



Ausfahren natürlich. Dann sieht man auch gleich öffentlich wozu alte Männer fähig sind...

    

(bei meinem Xizang im Aufbau hätte eh keiner eine Chance beim Posen   )

Morfeus


----------



## cleiende (1. April 2005)

Ich kann  an folgenden Wochenenden mindestens einen Tag Urlaub von daheim erlangen 
11/12 Juni
4/5 Juli
16/17 Juli
23/24 Juli
3/4 Sept
10/11 Sept

@versus: Danke! Der eine Zeltplatz scheint in Kronberg zu sein (06173 ist die Vorwahl). Optimal gelegen ist der Zeltplatz am Naturfeundehaus Billtalhöhe, oldman weiß Bescheid.

MfG,

cleiende


----------



## oldman (13. April 2005)

soooo,
noch-mal-nach-oben-schieb...

Leute, falls Ihr euch noch nicht eingetragen habt, schaut euch die moeglichen Termine an.
Je mehr kommen, umso lustiger wird's! 

Wegen einer beruflichen Veraenderung ist bei mir ab 31.Juni nichts machbar, bin dann erst mal fuer'ne Weile "weg".

oldman


----------



## versus (13. April 2005)

dann kommt doch eigentlich nur noch der 10./12. juni in frage, oder ?

vielleicht einfach mal nen termin festlegen, denn wer zu viele optionen hat, kann sich schwer entscheiden. schlau, was ?   

bei mir ist´s bis ende juli (urlaub) eigentlich alles kurzfristig planbar !


----------



## Davidbelize (14. April 2005)

also das wochenende 10-12 juni is gebonGT. freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (15. April 2005)

moin,

lasst uns doch (obwohl die Deadline der 30.April ist) das *Wochenende 10-12. Juni schon mal präventiv als DEN Termin* festzurren.

Möchte nochmal die Gelegenheit nutzen und all diejenigen zum Kommen bewegen, die sich bislang noch nicht gemeldet haben.

Wenn alles so läuft, wie derzeit geplant, sollten wir an einer wirklich tollen Location zelten können. Sozusagen mitten im Revier Hochtaunus / Feldberg!

Also, macht euch eine fette Notiz in Eure Kalender: 10.-12. Juni 2005!!!!!

in diesem Sinne
oldman


----------



## SpeedyR (15. April 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> 
> Also, macht euch eine fette Notiz in Eure Kalender: 10.-12. Juni 2005!!!!!
> ...


----------



## KONI-DU (15. April 2005)

Werde mir den Termin auch mal rot anstreichen !


----------



## versus (15. April 2005)

*fett rot  * angemarkert !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. April 2005)

angepinnt.
hoffe ihr nehmt so nen Jungspunt schon mit


----------



## SchiebeNix (17. April 2005)

Hallo,

das ganze Wochenende habe ich leider nicht Zeit, aber um mal vorbeizukommen und ne Runde mitzubiken wirds bestimmt reichen.

Björn


----------



## jonas17 (27. April 2005)

Hey,

also ich bin dann auch dabei.... wenn es beim 10.-12.06. bleibt? Kann ich mich fuer meinen Tequesta-Aufbau prügeln lassen.... Aber vielleicht reisst das ja der Kasten Pilsener Urquell wieder raus....

Bis dahin!


----------



## Davidbelize (27. April 2005)

würde gerne wissen ob es nun bei dem juni termin bleibt? da ich mit der bahn aus berlin kommen werde.( frühbucher sparen ja ein bischen) würde auch am liebsten nur mein bike und schlafsack transportieren und darum noch eine frage,kann mir jemand ein schlafplatz in seinem zelt anbieten? so das wars fürs erste.  david


ps bitte noch um genaue adresse des zeltplatzes und der nächstgrösseren ortschaft mit bahnanschluss


----------



## oldman (1. Mai 2005)

moin,

hier ein kurzes Update: Termin 10-12 Juni ist feierlich bestaetigt.
Bin im Moment unterwegs, werde aber diese Woche die naechsten Schritte unternehmen, bzw weitere Infos posten (an dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschoen an ein aeusserst heilfreiches Forumsmitglied!!!).
Also, dann noch weiterhin schoenes in-den-Mai-Feiern!
gruss
oldman


----------



## oldman (3. Mai 2005)

moin,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, haben sich die folgenden Herrschaften für's Treffen angekündigt:
versus
SpeedyR
davidbelize
koni-du
lord helmchen
jones17
gtdanni
zaskar76
oldman
oldman seine bessere Hälfte
schiebenix (nicht das ganze Wochenende)
cleiende (nur 11.Juni)

So, bitte seid so gut und schickt mir eine kurze Bestätigung an [email protected] .
Bitte gebt an, woher ihr kommen werdet, wie ihr anreisen wollt (Bahn oder Pkw) und ob ihr noch jemanden mitbringt.
Ich werde nach Erhalt eurer Mails den Zeltplatz reservieren und euch desweiteren Infos zuschicken (Anfahrtsbeschreibung, Tourenvorschläge, etc).

Es wird jetzt langsam ernst!
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2005)

don´t take me for granted aber ich guck mal ob ichs ermöglichen kann, ist noch nicht sicher ob ich die Möglichkeit habe...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Ruckus (5. Mai 2005)

Halööölle,

10. -12. Juni wäre spitze!  
Wie schauts eiegtnlich mit Fahrgemeinschaften aus? Irgendjemand aus München hier?

MfG

Ruckus


----------



## oldman (5. Mai 2005)

So Mädels,

hier kommen mal ein paar Infos zum Ort des Treffens. Mir fällt hier auch noch was ein, ist recht wichtig:
wir verbringen hier ein nettes Wochenende im Wald, quatschen über GT und bestaunen unsere Bikes, trinken Gerstenlimo, grillen tote Tiere und nebenbei wird der eine oder andere eventuell auch 'ne Runde radeln wollen.
Soll heissen, es handelt sich hierbei weder um eine organisierte Veranstaltung, noch um eine organisierte MTB Ausfahrt.
Somit ist jegliche Haftung für eventuelle Schäden an Mensch und Maschine ausgeschlossen. 
Minderjährige Besucher nehmen selbstverständlich mit dem Einverständnis ihrer Erziehungsberechtigten teil.
Das war jetzt ein "doofes" Vorwort, aber muss sein.

Und jetzt zum angenehmen Teil:
im Anhang eine Datei mit allen Angaben zum Zeltplatz, Anreise und zwei Tourenvorschläge.
Eine recht knackige Tour und eine relativ kurze.

Thema Anreise:
ich werde versuchen gegen Freitagmittag am Treffpunkt aufzuschlagen. Falls jemand per Bahn anreist und die letzten 5km nicht radeln will (es geht "leicht" bergab...), würde ich (evtl auch andere) ein bissl Shuttle-Service machen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich herzlichst bei Forumskollege *cleiende* bedanken. 
Ich habe vor einigen Wochen diesen Thread aufgemacht und den Taunus als Treffpunkt vorgeschlagen, ABER: alle Infos, Anfahrtsbeschreibungen, Tourenvorschläge, kurzum alles ist von cleiende zusammengestellt worden und  zur Verfügung gestellt! 

So, dann hoffe ich, dass möglichst viele von euch kommen. Lasst euch nicht von der langen Tour abschrecken, wir werden kein Rennen fahren sondern unsere (teilweise recht alten) GTs gepflegt durch's Gelände führen.

Das war's erst mal, mehr Infos demnächst in diesem Kino.
bis dann
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Mai 2005)

was ist überhaupt mit morfeus, fällt der jetzt ganz flach oder guckt der mal und will nur keine zusage machen?


----------



## Ruckus (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Super! Perfekte Planung!

Habe mich schon schlau gemacht fÃ¼r alle die per BAHN ANREISEN WOLLEN. Kauft euch am besten das schÃ¶ne Wochenend ticket fÃ¼r 30 â¬ + das Fahrrad Ticket fÃ¼r 3 â¬. Beide Tickets gelten einen Tag, d.h. ihr mÃ¼sst euch fÃ¼r Freitag und Sonntag eins kaufen. Das macht dan also insgesamt 66 â¬, ist zwar auch nicht wenig, doch angesichts dass es in ganz Deutschland gilt, und die anderen Tickets bereits fÃ¼r die Hinfahrt 70 â¬ und mehr kosten, ist das ein wahres SchnÃ¤ppchen!

GruÃ,

Ruckus


----------



## oldman (5. Mai 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist überhaupt mit morfeus, fällt der jetzt ganz flach oder guckt der mal und will nur keine zusage machen?



hab ihm heute eine PM geschickt. noch keine antwort.
ich hoffe doch, dass er auch kommt.
oldman


----------



## Morfeus (5. Mai 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist überhaupt mit morfeus, fällt der jetzt ganz flach oder guckt der mal und will nur keine zusage machen?



er guckt mal ob er es beruflich gebacken bekommt und schlägt dann evtl. völlig überraschend bei Euch ein...   

Morfeus


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2005)

als, nochmal die bescheidene frage von mir, ob jemand noch ne kleene lücke in seinem zelt hätte? müsste sonst alles mit der bahn incl. bike transportieren. wie ihr wisst ist mein   rahmen leider nicht  für so viel gewicht geeignet.


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> als, nochmal die bescheidene frage von mir, ob jemand noch ne kleene lücke in seinem zelt hätte? müsste sonst alles mit der bahn incl. bike transportieren. wie ihr wisst ist mein   rahmen leider nicht  für so viel gewicht geeignet.


also so wie es aussieht komme ich doch allein, d.h. ein platz bei mir im zelt ist vermutlich frei, ausserdem habe ich irgendwo noch ein zweites zelt was ich mitbringen kann und wenn das alles nicht klappt und du nicht gerade endlos lang bist, kannste auch in meinem auto pennen.
will heissen: irgendwie/-wo kommst du bestimmt unter - wir wollen doch keinen rahmenbruch VOR der grossen ausfahrt riskieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (19. Mai 2005)

also der david (ich) ist 173 cm gross,und er bedankt sich vielmals.


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2005)

dann sollte der david (du) ja irgendwo unterzubringen sein   
du müsstest der länge nach in den kofferraum (keine angst - es ist ein kombi mit fenstern und türen und so   ) passen.
das biwakieren fällt also aus.


----------



## oldman (1. Juni 2005)

Freunde des Triple Triangle,

heute mittag habe ich den Zeltplatz klargemacht, d.h. jetzt wird's ernst!
Leute, packt schon mal eure Klamotten, zieht alle Schrauben an euren Muehlen nach und ab nach Bremen


















kleiner Scherz, sollte natuerlich Billtalhoehe/Taunus heissen...  
bis dann
oldman


----------



## oldman (6. Juni 2005)

moin,

mal wieder Zeit fuer eine kurze Meldung.

Das Wetter scheint irgendwie nicht optimal zu sein / zu werden, siehe auch den angehängten Wetterbericht.
Da wir ja planen zu zelten, kann es dem einen oder anderen evtl zu kalt werden, etc., könnte u.U. auch regnen.

Hat es Einwände wegen des Wetters? Oder ziehen wir die Sache durch?

Also, sagt Bescheid, nicht dass 1-2 Männeken dann im Wald stehen und auf den Rest warten    ...

so long
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Juni 2005)

is der parkplatz da unmittelbar am zeltplatz ja?
da ich wohl doch alleine kommen werde überlege ich eh ob ich nicht im auto pennen soll...


----------



## cleiende (6. Juni 2005)

Erstmal locker bleiben, am Mittwoch wird das Bild schon besser sein. Das bedeutet nicht, daß auch das Wetter besser wird.
Anbei die mittelfristige Vorhersage vom DWD sowie 2 screenshots.
Es kann nicht so schlimm werden wie ich es am Pfingstsamstag erlebt habe (12 Grad und Dauerregen).

"Deutscher Wetterdienst
Mittelfristige Wettervorhersage für Deutschland
ausgegeben von der Vorhersage- und Beratungszentrale Offenbach
am Montag, 06.06.05, 12 Uhr
für Freitag bis Montag

Unbeständig mit etwas Regen oder einzelnen Schauern und relativ 
kühl

Vorhersage:

Am Freitag kann es anfangs südlich der Donau noch etwas regnen. 
Sonst wechseln Wolken und sonnige Abschnitte einander ab. Vor 
allem im Norden und Osten sind im Tagesverlauf einzelne Schauer 
möglich, im übrigen Land bleibt es weitgehend trocken. Die 
Höchstwerte liegen zwischen rund 16 Grad auf den Nordseeinseln 
und örtlich 24 Grad am Oberrhein. Der Wind weht im Süden 
schwach, sonst mäßig, im Norden auch frisch und böig aus 
Nordwest. In der Nacht zum Samstag kühlt sich die Luft auf 13 
bis 5 Grad ab.

Von Samstag bis Montag stellt sich unbeständiges Wetter mit 
einem Wechsel von Sonnenschein und dichteren Wolken ein. 
Zeitweise kann es etwas regnen oder einzelne Schauer geben, 
vielfach trocken bleibt es dagegen vor allem im Südwesten 
Deutschlands. Die Temperaturen erreichen Höchstwerte zwischen 
14 und 21 Grad im Norden und 17 bis 24 Grad in der Südhälfte. 
Der Wind weht schwach bis mäßig, in Schauernähe auch böig aus 
vorwiegend nordwestlichen Richtungen. In den Nächten liegen die 
Tiefstwerte zwischen 12 und 5 Grad, im Südwesten zwischen 14 
und 10 Grad."

Ich bin sicher das Oldman sich Mitte der Woche nochmal meldet.
MfG,

cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (6. Juni 2005)

moin,

wollte keinen in Panik versetzen, lasst uns also sehen, wie's Wetter wird.
Ich bin definitv da draussen!
bis dann
oldman


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juni 2005)

da schei55t der hund drauf    (die wettervorhersage) ich komm auf jeden. es kann doch nicht sein das die bikes wegen ihres alters nur bei sonnenschein das tageslicht sehen dürfen.ausserdem fängt kalt und regnerisch viel weiter unten in der  wetterscala an.  

hab zwar ein lidl ticket aber in den taunus wollt ich schon immer fahrn ( fahrzeit ab berlin mit bike übrigends 8 stunden und 20 minuten)


David


----------



## SpeedyR (6. Juni 2005)

Und ich komm auch!!!  .So schlimm is das Wetter auch ned,ich finds sogar Tagsüber ganz optimal,naja und abends müssma halt n paar "aufwärmgetränke" mehr zu uns nehmen  

Hab gerade bei Wetter.de geguckt-und da siehts eigentlich hervorragend Wettermässig (Teilsbewölkt) aus,und Temperaturen liegn am Sa bei 11/21 ,also wie ich sagte>opti  


Bleibt zu hoffen,dass ALLE anderen auch kommen!!!!!

                                                       Gruss Raphael


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2005)

bin auf jeden fall dabei   !


----------



## oldman (7. Juni 2005)

update update

also, fest zugesagt und bestätigt haben die Herren

versus
zaskar76
cleiende 
speedy R
davidbelize
oldman

evtl kommt auch Herr schiebenix.

an den Rest der Truppe: gebt euch einen Ruck und kommt!
Einen Vorteil hat das "etwas kühle" Wetter: es wird wohl wenig Volk unterwegs sein, d.h. freie Fahrt für die GTs!!!

bis dann
oldman


----------



## SchiebeNix (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

der "Herr SchiebeNix"    hat leider die letzten zwei Wochen mit 
einer Grippe flachgelegen. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich bis zum Wochenende soweit fit bin, dass ich wenigstens mal vorbeischauen kann. 30 oder 70 km
mitsstrampeln wird aber wohl utopisch bleiben   

Gruß
Björn.


----------



## cleiende (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe Fans der außergewöhnlichen Rahmenform!

Kleines Update aus der Region:
1) Wetter:
Superklasse ist was Anderes, doch es ist derzeit echt erträglich, gerade die Spätnachmittage sind stabil und bieten 18-20 Grad. Eigentlich in Ordnung für den April   
Siehe auch Text und unten beigefügte Bildchen.

DWD-Bulletin:
MITTE (Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland, Hessen)
Am Donnerstag ist es meist heiter, nur vorübergehend auch wolkig
und meist trocken. Die Temperatur steigt auf 16 bis 20 Grad. Der
Wind weht schwach bis mäßig um Nordwest. Nachts kühlt sich die 
Luft auf 11 bis 7 Grad ab. Am Freitag gibt es eine Mischung aus 
Sonne und Wolken. Es bleibt weitgehend trocken. Die 
Höchsttemperaturen erreichen 17 bis 22 Grad. Am Samstag ist es 
wechselnd wolkig mit sonnigen Abschnitten und weitgehend 
trocken bei ähnlichen Temperaturen wie an den Vortagen.

für Sonntag bis Mittwoch

Am Sonntag und Montag überwiegen im Norden dichte Wolken, aus 
denen es zum Teil kräftig regnet, auch Gewitter sind möglich. 
Bei einem mäßigen bis frischen Wind aus West bis Nordwest wird 
es mit 14 bis 18 Grad recht kühl. In der Mitte und im Süden 
gibt es zwar gelegentlich Auflockerungen, aber auch hier muß 
mit Schauern gerechnet werden. Örtlich werden 20 Grad erreicht, 
meist liegen die Höchstwerte aber bei 14 bis 19 Grad. Nachts 
gehen die Temperaturen allgemein auf 11 bis 6 Grad zurück.

2) Anreise ab Königstein
Autofahrer haben ja den Text in oldmans posting.
Radfahrer/Bahnfahrer: Ab Bhf Königstein erstmal zum Berliner Platz (Innenstadt, Einheimische fragen - man spricht Deutsch). Ab dort bringt Euch der liegende schwarze Pfeil als Wegsymbol zum Campingplatz. Ist nicht gerade flach, aber die Strasse ist nicht besser. Da herrscht dicker Berufsverkehr!

3) Tour Freitagspätnachmittag?
Ich fahre am Freitag aus dem Büro direkt vorbei. Bei Interesse könnte man ja dem Fuchstanz ("Poserspot FFM") und dem Feldberg einen ersten Besuch abstatten. Bisher war es am Spätnachmittag immer recht schön.

4) Tour Samstag
Warmes Wams und griffige Gummis empfohlen.

Mfg & cu,

cleiende

P.S.: GT = *G*eht *T*ierisch


----------



## SpeedyR (8. Juni 2005)

hehe,das wird doch ne mords gaudi  

Also bei mir gehts wie schon besagt allez klaro.Ich werd so auf 17-18uhr eintreffen (muss bis 13uhr schaffen).Wie siehts so allgemein mit der Verpflegung aus?  Wollen wir grillen?So einkaufen und so wär halt ned schlecht-könnten ja nötigenfalls am Freitag abends schnell was einkaufen,auch Getränke zum aufwärmen  

                                                                      Gruss Rafael


----------



## cleiende (8. Juni 2005)

Mannen, 

Einkaufen siehe doc in oldmans posting. Abgesehen davon bietet das Naturfreundehaus direkt neben dem Zeltplatz gute Kost zu fairem Preis, und nen Zapfhahn haben die auch.
Mag vieleicht für diejenigen mit Altersbeschwerden (35+) sowieso angenehmer sein, in der geheizten Stube zu sitzen  
mfg,

cleiende


----------



## SpeedyR (8. Juni 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon bietet das Naturfreundehaus direkt neben dem Zeltplatz gute Kost zu fairem Preis, und nen Zapfhahn haben die auch.
> 
> cleiende



Das klingt  seeehr gut  


                                                          Gruss Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (9. Juni 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Mannen,
> 
> Mag vieleicht für diejenigen mit Altersbeschwerden (35+) sowieso angenehmer sein, in der geheizten Stube zu sitzen
> mfg,
> ...



 
logisch, wenn ich am Freitag in der Zugluft sitze, komme ich vor lauter Rheuma am Samstag nicht auf mein Bike   


also, ich bringe ein bissl tschechische Gerstenlimo mit, das so am Rande.

Am Freitag abend sollten wir wohl die lokale Gastronomie geniessen.
Wir sollten am Freitag abend, nach Sichtung des Zeltplatzes, entscheiden ob wir am Samstag abend eine Outdoor-Grillveranstaltung durchziehen oder wieder auf lokale Gastronomie zurückgreifen.
Im Fall von Grillen können wir ja am Samstag früh schnell mal runter nach Glashütten oder Königstein und ein bissl totes Tier kaufen.

Ich bringe einen kleinen Gaskocher mit, dann können wir uns morgens nen Kaffee kochen.
Ansonsten schauen wir halt am Freitag abend, wie wir's arrangieren...

bis dann
oldman


----------



## cleiende (9. Juni 2005)

Freunde der elektrifizierten Wegsuche finden Infos zu den Tourenvorschlägen anbei.


----------



## kingmoe (9. Juni 2005)

So, da ich ja leide rnicht mitkommen kann  , will ich es wenigstens nicht versäumen, Euch ein Bombem-Wochenende zu wünschen:

VIEL SPAß, lasst es ordentlich krachen! Und über das eine oder andere Foto in diesem Thread würde ich mich nach dem WE freuen


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Juni 2005)

so freunde des guten geschmacks ich kann leider nicht kommen      :kotz:  :kotz: ein kollege hat sich heut morgen krank gemeldet und ich muss leider dafür herhalten.ich beneide euch und werde im geiste mit euch sein. doppel sche55e


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2005)

soho ! ich werde am freitag ebenfalls so gegen 17-18:00 eintrudeln - so ich mich nicht hoffnungslos im taunus verheddere   .
kaffe ist super ! beize auch, aber mein votum für samstag lautet ganz klar:
grillengrillengrillengrillengrillengrillengrillengrillengrillengrillengrillen !!!
im sommer grillen kann ja jeder    !
bringe für alle fälle auch mal ein paar gerstenkaltschalen mit - werden bestimmt nicht schlecht...


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Juni 2005)

ab wann sind denn die ersten von euch da heute? wollte jetzt noch 2-3stündchen pennen   und mich dann mal gegen 11-12uhr auf die 230km tour begeben... oder kommen alle doch erst später? oldman?


----------



## oldman (10. Juni 2005)

moin,

werde zwischen 14:00 und 15:30 aufschlagen, kannst dich ja per Handy bei mir melden.
Hab dir die Nummern per PM gebeamt.
bis dann
oldman


----------



## oldman (10. Juni 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> so freunde des guten geschmacks ich kann leider nicht kommen      :kotz:  :kotz: ein kollege hat sich heut morgen krank gemeldet und ich muss leider dafür herhalten.ich beneide euch und werde im geiste mit euch sein. doppel sche55e




das ist natuerlich schaj!!e hoch drei!!!!!  
schade....
oldman


----------



## cleiende (10. Juni 2005)

Ich schau irgendwann 17:00 - 18:00 mal vorbei. Leider bekam ich um 16:00 ne Telefonkonferenz reingedrückt.
Da ich von Kronberg komme und dann gerade warmgefahren bin nehme ich gerne den einen oder anderen ein Stück weit mit Richtung Feldberg. Muss allerdings gegen 19:45 zurück in HG sein.
MfG,

cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. Juni 2005)

werde so gegen 16:30 wegkommen und dann hoffentlcih bis spät. 18.00 da sein !


----------



## gt-kolli (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo GTler, 
habe leider auch keine Zeit, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß, (k)einen dicken Kopf und (k)eine schweren Beine. Ich hoffe es gibt bald wieder ein GT-Treffen
Gruß an alle GT-Biker


----------



## cleiende (10. Juni 2005)

Guten Abend miteinander!

Nach einem feinen Arbeitstag habe ich meinen Kadver auf dem Ti-Geröhr gen Taunus geschleppt um mal zu sehen wer anwesend ist. In der Tat fand ich die folgende Gemeinde versammelt:
oldman (solo)
zaskar76
versus
speedyr
et moi

Das Wetter war prima für den März.........

Leider musste vor Ort festgestellt werden daß die Naturfreunde um 20:00 die Kneipe schließen, den Jungs steht also eine frische Nacht bevor - währenddessen ich in meinem netten geheiztem Haus nächtigen werde.

Und morgen um 10:00 geht es los, Taunustour......

Wer es noch packen will schaue bitte in oldmans posting wegen der location Billtalhöhe (zwischen Königstein und Glashütten im Taunus).

MfG,

cleiende


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Juni 2005)

alles wär neu für mich gewesen und ich durfte nicht dabei sein. vor allem eine kneipe die um 8 dicht macht, dass kenne ich als berliner nun gar nicht. hoffe ihr habt trotzdem spass.


----------



## KONI-DU (11. Juni 2005)

Ich hoffe der Wettergott hat ein Erbarmen mit Euch !

Viel Spaß, und rockt mal die GT´s


----------



## SchiebeNix (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die super ausgesuchte Tour am Samstag. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich nachher wie ein 80jähriger bei mir zuhause die Treppe hochgegangen bin   .
Hoffe, ihr seid gut wieder heimgekommen.

Gruß Björn.

Ach ja:
CANONDALE!
CANONDALE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (13. Juni 2005)

Wo bleiben die Fotos?

Morfeus


----------



## kingmoe (14. Juni 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleiben die Fotos?
> 
> Morfeus



Ja, ich bin auch neugierig! Bei SchiebeNix gibt es ja schon einen "Appetizer":

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=39354


----------



## cleiende (14. Juni 2005)

Hmm, Eure Neugier war aber nicht gross genug um selber vorbeizukommen  
Erstmal ein Appetithäppchen, mehr später diese Woche, ich muss jetzt noch ein wenig Geld verdienen.







[/IMG]


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2005)

ja ich muss auch erst noch ein wenig basteln, bevor ich die bilder einstellen kann. 
aber vorab nochmal vielen dank an oldman und cleiende für organisation, tourguiding und bereitstellung der sehr leckeren alkoholika (habe ne ganze weile am altglascontainer zugebracht   ) - mir hats grossen spass bereitet     - auf und abseits der piste - und ich bin jederzeit wieder dabei (falls der pfälzer wald als austragungsort in frage kommt übernehme ich auch gerne organisatorische tätigkeiten).

@speedyr - hats denn gekappt ? ? ? ? gib mal bescheid


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2005)

dann halt doch schon mal was:
es war schon nett frisch...


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2005)

alte männer brauchen richtige vorbereitung  /  bei den jüngeren (speedyr)reicht ein bierchen


----------



## oldman (14. Juni 2005)

moin,

war trotz Aprilkaelte ein wirklich gelungenes Treffen.   

Danke an alle fuer's Kommen, es hat richtig viel Spass gemacht.
Bin bis Ende Juni vermutlich nicht mehr in der Naehe einer ISDN oder ADSL Leitung, d.h. meine Bilder gibt's dann in 2-3 Wochen erst.

Auf jeden Fall muessen wir sowas mal wiederholen!

oldman
dersichjetztlangsamrichtungurlaubbewegtundeingtmitnimmt


----------



## cleiende (14. Juni 2005)

Okay, bevor Ihr nervös werdet bleibe ich ein wenig länger im Büro bei der 100Mbps-Leitung. Ich hoffe Ihr habt die DSL-Leitung gut geölt, denn jetzt kommen erste Bilder!

Freitag, 10. Juni, 17:30:
Ende der letzten Telefonkonferenz, ab mit dem Rad (stilecht mit den XiZang) zur Billtalhöhe. War ein echtes blind date. Okay, oldman kannte ich schon aus Prag, die anderen nicht. Versammelte Mannschaft: Oldman, Versus, Zaskar76 und SpeedyR (kam später).
Na, dann erstmal die Lage und die Bikes checken, Zelte aufbauen, etc. 
Kleine Überraschung: Das Naturfreundehaus macht um 20:00 zu.

Ich habe dann die Biege gemacht und bin nach HG rübergeradelt, Mann, war echt frisch.

Samstag, 11. Juni, 08:00:
Mit der Familie frühstücken, für die anderen etwas Kaffee kochen, Rad ins Auto und ab.
Um 10:00 sollte es losgehen, es wurde eher gegen 11:00. Leider hatte sich Zaskar76 aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verabschiedet, aber dafür wartete Kollege Schiebenix unterwegs auf uns.

Was stand an: Lange Taunustour  nicht die 150km Ultra von MTV Kronberg  aber 80 km sollten es am Ende auch sein.
Die Recken waren:
SpeedyR  GT STS
Schiebenix  GT Zaskar Team
Oldman  GT XiZang
Versus  GT XCR
Cleiende  GT IDXC 1.0

Angedacht war: Billtalhöhe  Feldbergkastell  Sandplacken  Herzberg  Saalburg  Lochmühle  Kuhkopf  Gaulskopf  Kransberg  Usingen  Merzhausen  Sandplacken  Feldberg  Billtalhöhe. Bis auf den Feldberg haben wir auch alles mitgenommen.

Auf ging es, zum Einfahren gleich steil bergan zum Roten Kreuz, ab dem Sandplacken war es dann recht hübsch










Und weiter über den Herzberg mit seinem markanten Aussichtsturm (gesperrt)










Zur Saalburg





v.l.n.r.: SpeedyR, oldman, "the really old man", cleiende, versus 

An der Lochmühle trafen wir Schiebenix und konnten Versus beim Beheben eines Platten zusehen (es lebe tubeless   )  Bild Anleihe bei Schiebenix





Der Weg zum Kuhkopf war es wert, dort wartete die 5 Sterne Schutzhütte mit Panoramablick auf uns















Bevor es im Galopp über Trails und Sprunghügel nach Friedrichstal weiterging














(versus, schiebenix, SpeedyR und oldman)

Dann haut es einem erstmal hoch auf den Rücken nach Kransberg den Vogel raus, aber nächstes Sahnestück: Trail in Kransberg mit Superaussicht und einer..




genau: Hütte





Ab jetzt erstmal bilderlos über Usingen (bye bye Schiebenix, er war auch stark erkältet) zurück zum Sandplacken. Nicht jeder war noch richtig frisch, also nicht hoch zum Feldberg sonder gleich ab zum Poserpunkt FFM, dem Fuchstanz. Samstagnachmittag um 17:00 ist da nichts los, also in die Sonne gesetzt, Getränk und Wurst reingezogen.





Dann zurück zur Billtalhöhe, incl. Abschlussphoto.




(cleiende, versus, oldman, speedyr)

Fazit:
Es war wärmer als befürchtet, sogar die Sonne schien.
Cooles Treffen der Randgruppe unter den Randgruppen
Schöne Tour
Nette Gesellschaft
Leider ein Schock: Ein Rad hat den Trip nicht überstanden, ich sag nicht welches.
Gerne wieder!!!


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> An der Lochmühle trafen wir Schiebenix und konnten Versus beim Beheben eines Platten zusehen (es lebe tubeless   )


 jaja - wer den schaden hat...   
klasse tour - klasse bilder


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute!

Also den STS Crash hab ich noch nicht ganz verkraftet,-hab mich seit SO noch mehr in den Keller getraut   
@Versusen EbaySTS (am selbigen Sonnag) hab ich leider ned schiessen können,einfach unmöglich bei den hohen Geboten.Macht nix,es kommt definitiv wieder eins,oder vielleicht sogar nochn Hardtail  
Nur Geduld.

Ich bereue es trotzdem nicht,dass ich am GT'ler treffn dabei war,denn es war wirklich KLASSE!!!-Sowas müssma irgendwann mal wieder machen.Hoffentlich wieder mit so lecker "öl" vom Oldman *lecker*  

Ps:Zu diesen Photo fällt mir nur ein Titel ein :" GT FREUNDE!!! " 







                                                         Gruss Rafael ,der der einmal ein Lobo fuhr,ein STS liebte,und immer wieder an GT glauben wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (14. Juni 2005)

Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe ärgere ich mich noch mehr nicht da gewesen zu sein. 

Leider hat es bei mir aus vielen Gründen nicht geklappt, der trifftigste davon warscheinlich das Geld. 

Der Aufbau meines Rennrades war doch etwas teuerer als angedacht, das Zaskar steht noch völlig unaufgebaut im Wohnzimmer rum und das STS braucht dringend ne Generalüberholung. (Kassette, Kette, Kettenblatter, Schaltwerk und Züge)

Aber Klasse Sache die ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt, ich habe ja sowas schonmal in Willingen 04 machen wollen, waren auch nur 3 Leute da. 

Für nächstes Jahr sollten wir das evtl. etwas eher planen (und besseres Wetter buchen) 


So und jetzt warte ich auf mehr Fotos. 


Cu danni


----------



## KONI-DU (14. Juni 2005)

GLückwunsch zum gelungenen Treffen.

Ein GT hat´s gerafft    Shit   

Aber bei solch einem Anlaß, könnten ja die mitlesenden GT Händler, dir entgegen kommen   

So, und jetzt mal Eure GT´s zum staunen   
 Foto´s


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juni 2005)

das STS ist gestorben! Wie  ????

Du hast mein Mitgefühl und ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei der Ersatzbeschaffung.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Juni 2005)

Is net wahr oder, STS kaputt?


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Juni 2005)

Joa,leider.Ich hatte schon ewig lang den längstriss aussen,und an dem Gt we iser mit nochmals mittig senkrecht gerissen.Ich muss heute irgendwie ma endlich in den Keller mein STS besuchen  ,werd n paar Pics machen...


                                                               Gruss Rafael


Ps:Wann is das nächste GT Treffen geplant?..Insider erwähnten was von Zürich??


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (17. Juni 2005)

Wenn's wirklich mal was in der Region Zürich geben sollte wäre ich jedenfalls gerne bereit, bei der Organisation mitzuhelfen. 

Ich habe hier im Zürcher Oberland geschäftlich eine grosse Halle in welcher wir jeden Sommer (mindestens) eine Bikerparty steigen lassen. Halt so richtig mit grillieren, saufen, Openair-Kino, übernachten und allem was dazugehört. Einige der geilsten Trails der Region starten im Umkreis von ein paar hundert Metern. So ein reines GT-Treffen hätte natürlich mal seinen ganz besonderen Reiz.


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Juni 2005)

hat die halle auch ne heizung? oder wir machen das treffen im dezember, da soll es ja manchmal wärmer sein als im juni


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Juni 2005)

Zürich - hört sich gut an.
Aber ist verdammt weit weg vom schönen Erzgebirge.
Ich hätte hier aber anzubieten:

ein großes Grundstück mit 20 jahre Alter Gartenlaube und heizungslos, aber mit Grillstelle. 
Das schöne Erzgebirge ist rund um uns und der alte Sack kann gerne wieder Staropramen mitbringen. 

Bei denen war ich ja schonmal in Prag in der Brauerei, naja, seit dem hab ich eine noch größere Abneigung gegen Bier!

Gruß, Stefan

(das beste war als die Hefe über den Rand des Gärbeckens auf den asphaltierten Boden in der Halle fiel und das ganze wieder per Schaufel reingefüllt wurde)


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (18. Juni 2005)

Nee, eben nicht geheizt.   Liegt dafür auf einem stillgelegten Industrieareal und da wir recht frei auch über die Aussenanlagen verfügen können habe ich da für die nähere Zukunft ein paar Veränderungen geplant. So in die Richtung privater Haustrail halt eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (22. Juli 2005)

moin,

endlich habe ich es geschafft die Bilder vom GT Treffen auf meinen PC laden, sonderlich viele Bilder sind's nicht.





Herzbergturm - bei gutem Wetter kann man sehr weit in's Land schauen. Wir konnten nicht allzu weit schauen, war halt ein milder Tag...  





dann haben wir kurz darauf an der Saalburg ein Photo Shooting veranstaltet und uns von cleiende die Details zur Saalburg erklären lassen. 
War toll, dass wir zu jeder markanten Stelle, jedem Ort auf der Strecke, kurzum zur gesamten Gegend von cleiende jeweils die passende Story und Info bekamen!





Nach wie vor Pause, im Hintergrund winkt der römische Kaiser.
Kurz darauf hat uns cleiende dann noch runter zum Limes gehetzt, danach wieder hoch zur Saalburg.





Die Abfahrt runter Lochmühle endete mit einer Reifenpanne. Nein, nicht die Ultraleichtbauschlappen, sondern ein UST...  





Typischer Taunusblick - hier aus östlicher Richtung. Der Grosse Feldberg mit seinen Türmen hat halt was!





Von hier aus hat man diesen tollen Blick auf den Feldberg. Die Hütte wurde schon vorgestellt - zur Ausstattung gehören Sitzkissen    und ein Gipfelbuch. Sehr nobel!





Wenig später waren wir nach einem schönen Ritt oberhalb von Cransberg. Hier hat's tolle Singletrails und einen schönen Ausblick in's Tal und auf die dazugehörige Burg.





Von hier aus sieht man Cransberg am besten! Die Truppe hat ja auch die Kameras im Anschlag.





Den Ausblick störte dieses komische Haus dann doch ein wenig... 





Erwähnenswert ist auch das "Camp GT" auf dem Campingplatz des Naturfreundehauses auf der Billtalhöhe.
Links speedyR, in der Mitte versus und rechts oldman.

Die Pächter des Naturfreundehauses sind echte Originale und richtig nett (danke für die Bierempfehlung!!). Das Essen ist auch zünftig, die Portionen recht gross - hat also gut gepasst, keiner ist verhungert.

Ja, das waren meine Bilder. Bin auf jeden Fall für das nächste Treffen zu haben, egal ob Pfälzer Wald, Erzgebirge oder Fichtelgebirge!

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
oldman


----------



## Kint (22. Juli 2005)

auchmalwasdazusagen:

schade ums STS,
Schade dass ich net konnte,
Zürich (?) 1000km von lübeck ? mal sehn   
auf jeden fall mal schöne Bilder.-..


----------



## zaskar76 (14. März 2006)

da es letzes jahr auch so um diese zeit mit der planung anfing, damit wir uns endgültig im kältesten juni seid jahren den arsch abfrieren konnten, hiefe ich das ding mal wieder hoch...


----------



## versus (14. März 2006)

ja genau - und nach dem vielversprechenden märz    wird dieser juni bestimmt total dufte (oldman kann seine ice spiker drauf lassen und statt bier lieber hochprozentiges importieren) - ich melde grundsätzlich wieder interesse an und halte fest, dass ich im pfälzer wald nahe KL sowohl einen campingplatz, als auch einen ganzen sack voll grandioser touren bieten könnte.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2006)

ich wär auch dabei. 
letztes jahr musste ich ja leider kurzfristig absagen.


----------



## oldman (14. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau - und nach dem vielversprechenden märz    wird dieser juni bestimmt total dufte (oldman kann seine ice spiker drauf lassen und statt bier lieber hochprozentiges importieren) - ich melde grundsätzlich wieder interesse an und halte fest, dass ich im pfälzer wald nahe KL sowohl einen campingplatz, als auch einen ganzen sack voll grandioser touren bieten könnte.




ja, ich wäre dabei. Pfalz hört sich gut, da war ich schon seeeehr lange nicht mehr.
ich kann allerdings dieses mal keine planungsunterstützung geben, hier hat's demnächst nachwuchs, gleichzeitig bauen wir um (kernsanierung...  , das wird die hölle) und jobwechsel ist auch wieder angesagt.
aber - ich fahr mit!
so long
oldman
freutsich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (14. März 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> (kernsanierung...  , das wird die hölle)



glaube mir, es wird noch VIEL schlimmer als du denkst


----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. März 2006)

KL == Kaiserslautern?


----------



## jedinightmare (14. März 2006)

Wann immer... ich bin dabei....


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2006)

Was findet Anfang Juni bis Anfang Juli statt und sichert Versus die Brötchen?
Genau!

Also in diesem Zeitraum bitte nicht.
Ansonsten gerne wieder.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. März 2006)

versus ist bademeister?


----------



## oldman (14. März 2006)

Moin,

nicht, dass ich hier wieder den Organistor machen will oder werde, trotzdem schlage ich vor, dass wir versuchen sollten, den bestmöglichen Zeitpunkt für das 2006er Treffen zu definieren.

Also, schreibt einfach in diesen Thread rein, welche Wochenenden im Juli/August/September für euch in Frage kommen. 
Wir sollten dann, ähnlich wie 2005, einfach das WE buchen, an dem die meisten kommen können.

Außerdem, lasst uns die Örtlichkeit vorab (zumindest grob) festlegen.

Im Moment hat's den Vorschlag von versus: Pfalz, Nähe Kaiserslautern

Haut rein Männer!

oldman


----------



## Valen (14. März 2006)

Hallo Jungs!
auch wenn ich im forum noch nicht so lange dabei bin und meistens nur still mitlese: Ich hätte auch Bock zu kommen! Hängt natürlich immer vom Termin und Ort ab... 
Gruss Valen


----------



## SpeedyR (14. März 2006)

Hallo!

Gt Treffen ? BIN DABEI!!!   (hab ja wieder ein neues STS *ironie*)

Zeittechnisch wär Juni/Juli optimal (also wie letztes Jahr),bei mir evtl bis mitte August,weil dann gehts gleich weita richtung California.. 

                                              Grüsse aus Oberfranken...Rafa


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2006)

Gerne.

Zeit: Frühestens 19.08.2006


----------



## zaskar76 (14. März 2006)

so lange nicht auch NACHTS wenigstens 15 grad vorausgesagt sind in der stattfindenden gegend, bringt mich diesmal keiner auf ein treffen - so einen mist wie letztes mal tu ich mir nicht noch mal an...
weicheiernde grüsse, und nein - mich habe auch keine 10 pferde zum bund bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (15. März 2006)

Super Idee mit den Treffen. Wäre ich letztes Jahr schon Mitglied gewesen, hätte ich mitgemacht. 
die Schweiz ist ja ganz nett, aber es gibt auch GT Fans in Norddeutschland, und die müssen dann etwa 1000km zurück legen. Vieleicht kann der treffpunkt ja doch irgentwo zentral liegen. Wäre dann auf jedem Fall dabei


----------



## zaskar76 (15. März 2006)

also ich währ ja eindeutig für bielefeld


----------



## oldman (16. März 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich währ ja eindeutig für bielefeld




hmmmm, von wo aus gesehen is'n dieses Bielefeld zentral?
wo is'n mein Schulatlas abgeblieben?
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (16. März 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> wo is'n mein Schulatlas abgeblieben?


und seid wann pennst du auf`m baum?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&t=125253


----------



## oldman (16. März 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> und seid wann pennst du auf`m baum?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&t=125253





oops, wie konnte ich nur vergessen...


----------



## cleiende (16. März 2006)

Um das Ganze nicht in eine Diskussion über die Location ausufern zu lassen könnte man ja mal
1) Sammeln wer wann teilnehmen möchte
2) Den Termin festnageln (2 Alternativen)
3) feststellen wer dann noch Interesse hat
4) den Ort für alle günstig wählen
Rhein Main war halt für die kleine Gruppe günstig,
geographisch mittig könnte auch der Harz sein, die Rhön (schön kalt da, Zaskar76)
Das Auffinden eines Zeltplatzes wird für so eine kleine "Randgruppe" nicht das Problem sein.
Is ja noch Zeit


----------



## KaschmirKönig (16. März 2006)

also ich kann das ganze jahr über

harz klingt  gut, genau in der Mitte


----------



## versus (16. März 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich währ ja eindeutig für bielefeld


wie doch nun schon seit über 10 jahren wissenschaftlich erwiesen ist, gibt es bielefeld gar nicht ! das könnte auch goonies miese laune erklären, denn wer will schon an einem ort leben, der nur ein perfides konstrukt zur täuschung der menschheit ist? 
hier genauer nachzulesen ("Die Bielefeld-Verschwörung" - lohnt sich!!!)

http://fsinfo.cs.uni-sb.de/~abe/mirrors/bielefeld.html

ich bin durchaus gewillt ein stück mit dem kfz anzureisen - in der mitte treffen hört sich gut an ! trotzdem steht mein vorschlag mit kl noch.
ich bin zeitlich flexibel und temperaturunempfindlich (wer letztes jahr den taunus überstanden hat, den schockt nix mehr!  )


----------



## GTdanni (16. März 2006)

Ich wÃ¼rde auch versuchen zu kommen (letztes Jahr ging es arbeitsmÃ¤Ãig nicht) 
Der Harz wÃ¤r natÃ¼rlich auch prima fÃ¼r mich. 

Wenn ich nicht so "auÃermittig" wohnen wÃ¼rde tÃ¤te ich mich anbieten, Zeltplatz hab ich hier vor der TÃ¼r fÃ¼r ca 1000 Zelte. 
Pension fÃ¼r 15â¬ wÃ¤re auch da. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (16. März 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Pension fÃ¼r XXXXâ¬ wÃ¤re auch da.


so was hÃ¶rt sich doch klasse an -  da dann schÃ¶n ins bett fallen lassen nachdem man sich auf nicolais kosten besoffen und im anschluss lustige glaswetten mit seinem leergut veranstaltet hat


----------



## Team Avalanche (20. April 2006)

ich wäre auch dabei !!  KL für mich ein heimspiel..  wann ??
ist mir fast egal..


----------



## jedinightmare (20. April 2006)

*Na SUUUPER... Ihr wohnt ja auch alle am Ende der Welt!!! Was spricht denn gegen ein Forumstreffen genau dort, wo unser Papst schon gesprochen hat (ist von mir drei Bikeminuten entfernt...)?*


----------



## Team Avalanche (20. April 2006)

Köln wäre für mich auch kein problem   

ich freue mich nur nach so langer aus zeit, ein neu einstieg bei uns evtl. in KL


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2006)

:



*ALSO BRANDENBURG IST AUCH SEHR SCHÖN*

vielleicht ja mal ne möglickeit für euch sich weiter nördlich umzuschauen.


----------



## Team Avalanche (21. April 2006)

wir machen gleichzeitig eins im norden, eins im süden und treffen uns alle in der mitte !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. April 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> *Na SUUUPER... Ihr wohnt ja auch alle am Ende der Welt!!! Was spricht denn gegen ein Forumstreffen genau dort, wo unser Papst schon gesprochen hat (ist von mir drei Bikeminuten entfernt...)?*


biken auf geweihtem grund ?  weiss nicht so recht...
mal im ernst: wo geht man in köln biken ? im bergischen land ?


----------



## oldman (21. April 2006)

moin,

muss mich noch mal einmischen....
beim Treffen im Taunus hatten wir ja auch das Fichtelgebirge als möglichen Veranstaltungsort in's Auge gefasst.
Das ist ja SpeedyR's Revier und es liegt im Prinzip recht zentral. Keine Ahnung wie es um Zugverbindungen steht, aber mit dem Auto müßte es eigentlich für alle machbar sein.
Ist das eine Option? Und falls ja, was sagt SpeedyR dazu?

oldman
esMUSSeingtforumstreffengeben


----------



## Team Avalanche (21. April 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> biken auf geweihtem grund ?  weiss nicht so recht...
> mal im ernst: wo geht man in köln biken ? im bergischen land ?



Bei uns um KL kenne ich so gut wie gar nichts da ich die letzten 12 jahre nie richtig biken war ! ausser ein paar tage bei im pfälzerwald bei Edenkoben - St. Martin.

Um Köln gibts so viele möglichkeiten das mann vor lauter bäume kein wald mehr sieht.


----------



## jedinightmare (21. April 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> biken auf geweihtem grund ?  weiss nicht so recht...
> mal im ernst: wo geht man in köln biken ? im bergischen land ?



In Köln gibt´s geile Spots, Richtung Bergheim (die Jungs mit dem BM auf´m Nummernschild - also quasi die, die die Mantawitze erfunden haben) hat die Rheinbraun sich wirklich Mühe gegeben, heiße Dirttracks und Singletrails zu buddeln und das als Braunkohletagebau zu tarnen. Richtung Bonn ist noch besser (da wird´s richtig "bergig"). Und die Eifel ist ja nu auch nicht soooooo weit weg. 
Möglichkeiten gibt´s genug. 

Man könnte ein Treffen aber mit IFMA-Besuch verbinden....


----------



## oldman (22. April 2006)

moins,

rückblickend auf's Treffen 2005 kann ich nur sagen "keep it simple", soll heissen:

- möglichst zentraler Austragungsort
- Freitag Anreise, Bestaunung fremder Bikes mit anschließendem Grillen toter Tiere und Vernichtung diverser hopfenhaltiger Kaltgetränke
- Samstag Frühstück, GT-Ausfahrt (lang und hart), Mittagessen irgendwo im Outback, diverse Photostops in der Wildnis, Abendessen am Grill oder Gaststätte, danach wieder Hopfen und Malz, usw
- Sonntag Frühstück und Flucht, die wirklichen harten Genossen fahren evtl noch eine Runde um den Campingplatz

zu mehr reicht die Zeit echt nicht, es wird halt welche geben, die 300-400km fahren müßen, außerdem sind hier einige Herrschaften dabei, die am Freitag bis 16-17:00 arbeiten müßen und am Montag morgen um 08:00 wieder damit fortfahren müssen...

Lasst uns doch den Austragungsort festlegen und das Datum eingrenzen, damit es nicht zu urlaubsbedingten Ausfällen kommt; sonst stehen nachher wieder nur 5 Männeken auf dem Platz, obwohl 20 kommen wollten...

greets
oldman


----------



## cleiende (24. April 2006)

gehe konform mit oldman.

Scheint ja echt komplex zu sein.
Der Thread zeigt folgende mögliche Orte auf, die genannt wurden:

ab hier nach oldmans posting 24/04 17:05 geändert:

Kaiserslautern/Pfalz (Zeltplatz und Organisation vor Ort vorhanden)
Bad Dürrenberg/Nähe Merseburg  (Zeltplatz und Organisation vor Ort vorhanden)

Ohne Info zur Logistik und Unterstützung:
Bielefeld
Harz
Köln
Fichtelgebirge

Hoffe die Entscheidungsfindung angestoßen zu haben.

Wat nun? Einen neuen Thread mit Abstimmung aufmachen?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. April 2006)

Ich glaube das so eine Umfrage eindeutig ist aber auf der anderen Seite wird jeder den geographisch nächsten Punkt wählen.

Von dem Gelände und der geographischen Lage eignet sich denke ich der Harz am besten obwohl ich auf Grund der geographischen Nähe bei einer Umfrage für Fichtelgebirge stimmen würde.


----------



## oldman (24. April 2006)

achja, nicht zu vergessen:

es macht sich definitv sehr gut, wenn wir am Austragungsort einen "local" haben. Das vereinfacht die Suche nach Campingplatz, diverser Infrastruktur (nächste Bäckerei...) und nicht zu vergessen - irgendwer sollte ja die Gegend kennen, sonst verbringen wir das WE mit Kartenlesen  

oldman
heuteeinnörgler


----------



## versus (24. April 2006)

ich fahre auch gerne mit dem auto in den harz um da mit dem rad durch denselben zu fahren. die palz kenne ich ja nun ;-)


----------



## GT_Frodo (24. April 2006)

Hi! Melde mich auch mal als interessiert!
Hat sich schon ein Termin herauskristalisiert?

(Wo ich gerade lese, dass Oldmann aus dem Hunsrück kommt: Boppard hat einen Jugendzeltplatz beim Jakobsberg, und das Revier ist genial, so alla Baybachtal, oder Wolfskopf und für die ganz harten mit stabilen Fahrrädern die Strecken in Boppard ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (24. April 2006)

Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal wann und wo. 

Schön wär es natürlich wenn es nicht so weit weg wäre da ich sicher allein anreisen werden (scheiß Provinz hier) 

Wenn es beruflich klappen sollte komme ich natürlich auch in weiter entfernte Gefilde. 

Nachwievor stelle ich mich als Treffensort zur Verfügung (muss ja nicht dieses Jahr sein) 
Zelten kann man hier bei mir direkt vorm Haus (incl. Strom) Stellplätze für Fahrräder und Autos sind ausreichend vorhanden. (alles umsonst)
Die Pension hier im Ort ist ca 400m weit weg und die Preise sind echt sehr niedrig (ich glaub 15 p.p.) 
Möglich wäre auch das ihr eure Frauen (wenn ihr welche habt ) mitbringt, da wäre meine nicht so allein. 
Streckenmäßig gibts hier in der Leipziger Tieflandsbucht natürlich nicht so doll viele Höhenmeter zu erstrampeln, aber ich fahr hier schon lange genug und kenne einige Schöne Strecken. 

Also wie gesagt, das biete ich an und evtl. verschlägt es uns ja mal eines Tages in Richtung Osten

Ansonsten komm ich auch nach Bielefeld 

P.S. Da bin ich übrigens beruflich am 11/12.05 


Cu Danni


----------



## SpeedyR (24. April 2006)

N Abend!

Also ich wäre überall mitdabei.In Boppard solls u.a sehr feine Sachen für die FR/DH/Dirt Freunde geben.Würd da evtl noch meinen Dirt Chucker mitnehmen,-und n Kumpel von mir würd sich somit auch mitüberzeugen lassen.Feine GT Geräte hat er ja zu genüge dafür ,gelle Basti... 

                                                  Gruss Rafa


----------



## jedinightmare (24. April 2006)

*Junge, Junge, ein Treffen zu organisieren ist ja schwerer als damals ´nen Klassensprecher zu wählen - HÖLLLEEEE!!!!

Also, mir isses wurscht, wo ein Treffen stattfindet (obwohl Köln wirklich eine tolle Stadt ist....), Hauptsache wir fangen langsam mal damit an. Inzwischen haben sich ja wirklich einige mögliche Locations rauskristallisiert. Wieviele Leute kommen denn von woher? Muss doch machbar sein, dass man sich irgendwo halbwegs in der Mitte trifft.*

By the way - villeicht nicht gaaanz unwichtige Frage, die bei einer Umfrage Berücksichtigung finden sollte: GT-Treffen mit Kind und Kegel (natürlich auch auf GT)?


----------



## Team Avalanche (25. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch noch einen vorschlag !   Wasgau Südpfalz

ich habe gestern mit dem roland (bikenatour) telefoniert und er hat sich bereit erklärt uns eine kostenlose führung/ausfahrt zu ermöglichen. 

Wasgau >> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88513

hinzu kommen schöne camping möglichkeiten mit seen.

1.Dahn: 
http://www.camping-buettelwoog-dahn.de/

oder !

http://www.camping-neudahner-weiher.de/


2. Schönau:
Schönau bei Dahn 
Camping am Königsweiher  (Hier kann man auch eine schönes feuer machan   )

Ralph Mischler, Am Zundelfelsen 16, 66996 Schönau, Tel.: 06393-1213 
Kleiner, familiärer Campingplatz "Am Königsweiher". Lichter Baumbestand und die unterteilung des Platzes durch den Sauerbach und den Einlauf zum Königsweiher vermitteln Ihnen eine idyllische Atmosphäre. Badegelegenheit im angrenzenden See, Angeln gegen Gebühr im Königsweiher und dem Sauerbach. Für Touristen geöffnet 1.04.-30.09. Wir freuen uns über Kinder. Hunde erlaubt. 

3. Ludwigswinkel 
 Campingplatz Schöntalweiher

Camping-Club Pirmasens e.V. im DCC,Geschäftsstelle,Hauptstraße 53,76848 Schwanheim, Tel. 06392-993016 
80 Stellplätze, Toiletten, Trinkwasserleitung, Stromversorgung, ca. 200 m Schwimmöglichkeit, DCC, Hundeverbot, 35 Stellplätze für Durchreisende, Behinderten-WC, Geschirrspüraum, 6 Duschen von 01.05. bis 15.10. geöffnet, Preise auf Anfrage.

lg
Stephan


----------



## Team Avalanche (25. April 2006)

Team Avalanche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte auch noch einen vorschlag !   Wasgau Südpfalz
> 
> ...



Ich kann im Juni an alle termine. sonst erst wieder ab ende August und den Sept.


----------



## Team Avalanche (25. April 2006)

was vergesen !!


----------



## oldman (25. April 2006)

moin,

terminlich kann ich ab dem 19/08.
Komme / käme ohne Kind und Kegel, unser Zwerg ist gerade frisch geschlüpft, das würde wenig Freude machen (ausser der Kleinen, sie plärrt für ihr Leben gerne, bsonders nachts).  

Als Austragungsort wäre für mich Pfalz (Stephan, danke für die Info!) und Bad Dürrenberg (da haben wir halt Danni als Local Guide) interessant, gefolgt vom Fichtelgebirge (Speedy, kannst du da was empfehlen?) und Harz.

Hunsrück kenne ich ja. Ausserdem sind die Sommer im Hunsrück sehr "mild", es kann locker mal 3 Wochen am regnen... axxxkalt kann's da sein  .


oldman


----------



## KaschmirKönig (25. April 2006)

Bad Dürrenberg / Fichtelgebirge

von Bad dürrenberg ist es nicht mal so weit zur ostsee, für eine woche anschlussurlaub


----------



## versus (25. April 2006)

von südpfalz / dahn habe ich schon viel gehört, es aber leider bisher noch nicht geschafft dort mal zu fahren - muss ganz grossartig sein ! ! !
terminlich bin ich flexibel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (25. April 2006)

Bei der Steilvorlage: Südpfalz

Mann ist das schwierig.....


----------



## Team Avalanche (25. April 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Steilvorlage: Südpfalz
> 
> Mann ist das schwierig.....



@cleiende

Kannst uns ja mal vorführen   in Hauenstein !!       und dann gehen wir einen  

Zur Strecke:


Die Strecke hat eine Gesamtlänge von ca. 175 Metern mit einer ständig zunehmende Steigung. Im steilsten Bereich liegt diese bei über 30 %. Der Untergrund wird vom Belag gesäubert, ist aber ansonsten naturbelassen und deshalb je nach Witterung von sehr unterschiedlicher Qualität.


----------



## cleiende (25. April 2006)

@ Team Avalanche
Danke, das Ding kenne ich. 
Aber mal ehrlich, ist doch für ein Bergrennen etwas zu kurz ;-)

Nein, die Südpfalz ist schön, war selber 2004 im Rahmen einer Mehrtagestour dort und in den Nordvogesen unterwegs.

Daher nochmals: My vote -> Südpfalz


----------



## oldman (26. April 2006)

moin,

sodele, habe nochmal meine Topos von Rheinland-Pfalz bemüht, kurzum: Südpfalz!
Schöne Höhenlinien, viiiiiel Wald und recht grosse Entfernungen zwischen den Ortschaften. 
Gestern Abend lief auf dem SWR im Rahmen der Reihe "Fahr mal hin" rein zufällig ein Beitrag über Annweiler (ganz in der Nähe). Bin begeistert.

Ich stimme für Südpfalz.
Idealer Termin: 25-27.08.

oldman


----------



## Team Avalanche (26. April 2006)

*Südpfalz:*

*oldman*
*cleiende*
*versus?*
*team avalanche *+ 2 kumpels einer davon kennt sich auch sehr gut aus im wasgau
*robin* unser führer

wer noch ???


----------



## versus (26. April 2006)

versus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (27. April 2006)

SpeedyR !


----------



## Team Avalanche (27. April 2006)

*Südpfalz:*

*oldman!
cleiende!
versus!
team avalanche!* + 2 kumpels einer davon kennt sich auch sehr gut aus im wasgau
*robin! *unser führer
*SpeedyR!*


----------



## versus (27. April 2006)

ohne verwirrung stiften zu wollen:

wenn jemand in einer anderen (zentraleren - wobei die pfalz als eigentliches zentrum ausser frage steht ;-) region einen ähnlich konkreten vorschlag macht, bin ich auch gerne bereit dort hin zu kommen.

aber südpfalz ist mir sehr recht und wird euch gefallen - bin letztes jahr den wasgau-marathon mitgefahren - seeehr schöne strecke !


----------



## GT_Frodo (28. April 2006)

südpfalz hört sich super an!


----------



## SpeedyR (29. April 2006)

Hallo!

Tja,jetzt müsstma uns nur noch aufm Termin einigen.Wie siehts mit dem 25-27 August?(wurde glaub ich schon vom Oldman vorgeschlagen) 

                                                                   Gruss Rafael


----------



## GT_Frodo (30. April 2006)

Solange man noch wünsche äußern kann:
Ich würde eine Woche vorher (Fr 18.08 - So 20.08.) oder den ganzen Sept über teilnehmen können. 25-27 oder die wochenenden im aug vorm 18.08 gingen nicht.


----------



## jedinightmare (30. April 2006)

Ich blick nicht mehr durch... Treffen wir uns jetzt? Und wenn ja - wo? Und wann?


----------



## cleiende (3. Mai 2006)

Na dann heben wir den Tread mal wieder hoch.

@Team Avalanche: Hoffe dies ist in Deinem Sinne

Es wird ja wohl die SÃ¼dpfalz werden. 
Wie SpeedyR richtig anmerkte bleibt noch die Terminwahl, und in diesem Jahr kommt nur ein Termin nach der Fussball-WM in Frage ;-) .
Als da sind:

15/16 Juli
22/23 Juli
29/30 Juli
5/6 August
12/13 August
19/20 August
26/27 August
2/3 September
9/10 September
16/17 September

Also 10 theoretische Termine nach der WM bis auch in der Pfalz der Sommer im Normalfall vorbei ist.

Da die Forumssoftware anscheinend keine Abstimmungen mit Mehrfachnennungen unterstÃ¼tzt seid doch einfach so gut und posted wann Ihr teilnehmen kÃ¶nntet â gilt natÃ¼rlich nur fÃ¼r ernsthaft Interessierte damit nicht am Ende wieder 5 Mann zusammenkommen wo vorher 30 laut gejubelt haben.


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Also, wenn es zeitlich passt wäre ich gern dabei. September kann ich nicht, ansonsten denke ich das ich es einrichten könnte. Südpfalz ist für uns Nordlichter allerdings am Ar... der Welt ( okay, noch nicht ganz, aber man kann ihn schon gut sehen...), vielleicht können zumindest wir Hamburger eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden wenn es denn dort stattfinden soll? Meldet euch mal.

Grüsse aus dem schönen Norden
Manni


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Südpfalz ist für uns Nordlichter allerdings am Ar... der Welt


   
die kurve gerade nochmal bekommen  
wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe: es gibt sonst noch keinen konkreten vorschlag zu einem austragungsort, ausser von danni und zu dem gabs kaum feddback. 
wenn jemand noch einen hat, dann mal los ! 
mir wäre es vor september auch lieber - da kann ich eigentlich zu allen terminen. 
und ohne unken zu wollen - mir wäre es schon recht, wenn man abends so lange draussen mit bier in der hand sitzen kann wie man will, und wie man kann, weil man irgendwann seine zehen nicht mehr spürt  
da hätte ich ab september mehr bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Avalanche (4. Mai 2006)

Hi @alle,

ich würde auch den 18/20 aug. oder 25/27 aug. vorschlagen >>  wobei am lagerfeuer der 01/03 sept. bestimmt auch noch gut ist.


also los !!  konkrete vorschläge !!!!  

gruss
Stephan


----------



## oldman (14. Mai 2006)

moin,

wollte nur mal wieder das Thema in Erinnerung bringen...
Im eingängigen Nachbarforum hat ein Mitglied sich in im Pfälzer Wald ausgetobt, hier seine Eindrücke:
http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=6563

Ich finde schon die Bilder sowas von (wie soll ich sagen: mies, knorcke, porno, fett, ach egal) beeindruckend, dass ich mittlerweile zu 99% ein Treffen in der Pfalz befürworte, vor allem wenn uns ein lokaler Guide durch die Botanik scheucht!!!

Also Leute, tragt Eure Termine ein und sagt Bescheid, welche Gegend Euch zusagt!

Schönen Sonntag noch
oldman

achja: der Verfasser ist EINGÄNGIG gefahren, also bitte kein Angstpipi, Mädels. Mit 27 Gängen müsste das zu schaffen sein.


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2006)

mitte / ende august passt mir am besten !


----------



## cyclery.de (14. Mai 2006)

Also mir würde das Wochenende 26./27. August am besten passen.


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Mai 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir würde das Wochenende 26./27. August am besten passen.



EBENSO!!!!   

                                            Gruss Rafael der "bruch"Pilot


----------



## cleiende (15. Mai 2006)

15. - 23.07. Radtour
12. - 27.08. Familienurlaub

Ansonsten gerne


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2006)

uuuup !
haben wir denn nun einen termin / ort ???


----------



## KaschmirKönig (1. Juni 2006)

der ort ist ja schon festgelegt, die eifel, mit der terminfindung haperts noch. 

eifel kann ich leider nicht, ist zu weit.


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2006)

eifel ? ? ? mein letzter stand war südpfalz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (1. Juni 2006)

südpfalz, jaja!
da hat's doch die tour mit nem local guide und schön ist's da eh.


----------



## Team Avalanche (2. Juni 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> sodele, habe nochmal meine Topos von Rheinland-Pfalz bemüht, kurzum: Südpfalz!
> Schöne Höhenlinien, viiiiiel Wald und recht grosse Entfernungen zwischen den Ortschaften.
> ...




*Termin:  25-27.08.
Ort: Südpfalz*

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## cleiende (2. Juni 2006)

Na das ist doch mal unübersehbar.
Leider ohne mich. 
Vielleicht macht Ihr nen neuen thread auf (GT Forumstreffen 2006) sonst wird es noch ein Bandwurm.

Ich wünsche dann noch ff (fiel fergnügen) in der Pfalz.

Grüsse,


cleiende


----------



## Team Avalanche (3. Juni 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist doch mal unübersehbar.
> Leider ohne mich.
> Vielleicht macht Ihr nen neuen thread auf (GT Forumstreffen 2006) sonst wird es noch ein Bandwurm.
> 
> ...



@cleiende >> schade :-(  mit dir hatte ich eigendlich gerechnet !

ich bin noch für vorschläge offen  evtl. eine woche später ?

ich bin ja nicht der veranstalter sondern stelle mich nur zur verfügung einen schönen ort in der pfalz und einen termin zu finden.

gruss
stephan


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Juni 2006)

Hi, 
viel Spaß,
kann aber leider nicht teilnehmen.
Südpfalz ist zu weit und der Termin fällt genau in den Familienurlaub.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juni 2006)

it`s to far away

tja die pfalz liegt halt nicht um die ecke für jemanden der keine pappe hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (3. Juni 2006)

mädels,

lasst uns das ganze doch am 01.-03.September durchziehen.
es läuft ja drauf hinaus, dass wieder 4-5 einsame männeken eine gt fahne in der wildnis hissen...
dann lasst uns einen termin festmachen, an dem auch wirklich all die können, die auch wirklich kommen können/wollen/werden.

also, ich kann am 01.-03.September, vorher nicht.
wer kann noch?

oldman


----------



## cleiende (3. Juni 2006)

1. - 3.9. ginge auch bei mir.
Kann dann auch Mitfahrgelegenheiten ab FFM anbieten.


----------



## versus (3. Juni 2006)

es scheint nach den schulferien besser zu sein !
ginge bei mir auch - ich würde dann aus gegebenen anlass am 1. einen ausgeben...


----------



## SpeedyR (8. Juni 2006)

Guten Abend!

Ich und Basti (DHracer) können im Sep nicht mehr teilnehmen,da wir an dem We bereits nach Californien fliegen (siehe Sig.)

Wünsche euch viel spass und rokkt die Trails!!!

                                                               Gruss Rafa


----------



## oldman (8. Juni 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend!
> 
> Ich und Basti (DHracer) können im Sep nicht mehr teilnehmen,da wir an dem We bereits nach Californien fliegen (siehe Sig.)
> 
> ...




soso, Kalifornien... da bietet man Euch die Pfalz, aber nein ist nicht gut genug... die Jugend muss ja nach Kalifornien, latürnich.


----------



## EL_Rey (22. Juni 2006)

machen ma halt gleich Gardase ....


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2006)

ob das die besucherzahl deutlich erhöht ? ? ?


----------



## Eldar (24. Juni 2006)

Jaaaa
1. - 3.9.  wäre super!!
dann würd ich und noch 3 GT spinner kommen können!!
dann wäre der Ruhrpott auch vertreten....

wie war das noch gleich wo soll das treffen sein???


----------



## Team Avalanche (24. Juni 2006)

Da die meisten nur an diesem Termin können !!



Termin: 01-03.09.
Ort: Südpfalz

Campingplatz wird noch bekannt gegeben


----------



## oldman (24. Juni 2006)

Team Avalanche schrieb:
			
		

> Da die meisten nur an diesem Termin können !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is gut, ich hab' den Termin in meinen Palm eingemeisselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valen (25. Juni 2006)

Dann wird es bei mir leider nix, an dem Wochenende ist Eurobike...


----------



## GT_Frodo (25. Juni 2006)

Ich kann an dem WE auch, sage also mal zu 80% zu, hängt dann noch an meiner besseren Hälfte ;-)


----------



## versus (4. August 2006)

da es jetzt so langsam in greif- und planbare nähe rückt:
WER KOMMT DENN NUN WIRKLICH ZUM TREFFEN ???????
da ich am 1. september persönlichen jahrestag feiern kann, würde mich mal interessieren, ob am ende wieder nur 4 nasen anwesend sind. 
in diesem falle würde ich ggf. noch ein zwei kumpels (mit mtb, aber ohne gt), bzw. meine liebste mitbringen...


----------



## jedinightmare (4. August 2006)

*Ich dachte Deine Liebste wäre ein GT????!?!?*

Okay, Blödsinn. Würde gerne ebenfalls kommen - aber... wohin?


----------



## cleiende (4. August 2006)

moi aussi - ich bin auch dabei.

@team avalanche: Himmel hilf! 
1) welchen Thread nutzen wir nun weiter für das Forumstreffen 2006? Diesen? Den anderen? Muß evtl der Mod einen Thread dichtmachen?
2) Rollcall in den nächsten zwei Wochen ist wohl angesagt...

@alptraum (jedinightmare)
schau mal kurz nach oben, 3 postings weiter oben..., und dann evtl weiter oben in Fred


----------



## versus (5. August 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> moi aussi - ich bin auch dabei.
> 
> @team avalanche: Himmel hilf!
> 1) welchen Thread nutzen wir nun weiter für das Forumstreffen 2006? Diesen? Den anderen? Muß evtl der Mod einen Thread dichtmachen?
> 2) Rollcall in den nächsten zwei Wochen ist wohl angesagt...


okay stimmt  - der reloaded thread...


----------



## Team Avalanche (5. August 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222329&highlight=treffen

Bitte diesen link verwenden 

Termin: 01-03.09.
Ort: Südpfalz

Campingplatz wird noch bekannt gegeben


----------



## oldman (6. August 2006)

bin dann auch da...


----------



## oldman (26. August 2006)

ähemmm ähemmm

??????????????? ist das noch gültig mit 1-3.September? ist ja schon nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. August 2006)

also bei mir isses noch gültig...


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. August 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
muß leider absagen, da am 02.09. ein Marathon in Bad Pyrmont stattfindet, an dem wir teilnehmen ( ist schon seit anfang des Jahres festgelegt).
Vile Spaß


----------



## Team Avalanche (29. August 2006)

Hier nochmal im alten thread !!

Jungs macht euch start klar ! 

*treffpunkt ist campingplatz Schönau bei Dahn*

Ich habe den platz gebucht bzw. reserviert direkt neben der hütte und feuerstelle.

1. wenn jemanden mit dem auto anreisen sollte und platz im auto hat (falls möglich ein bisschen holz fürs lagerfeuer mitbringen)  

2. falls jemand mit dem zug kommt ?  wärs vielleicht nicht schlecht !(freiwillige vor die evtl. helfen)  die anreisende am Bahnhof abzuholen) ?

3, Roland unser führer musste absagen da er kurzfristig unziehen muss da sich beruflich etwas geändert hat. Ersatz führer ist aber vorhanden (mein guter freund Dieter).

4. Wer kommt schon Freitags ??  Ich bin je nach bedarf schon Freitags nachmittag oder abends da.

5. Anreise sollte bis Samstag früh 10:00 Uhr abgeschlossen sein ?  

6. Abfahrt ist für 11:00 Uhr geplannt (ca. 2 stunden ausfahrt, gemütliche mittagspause und 1-2 stunden weiter fahrt je nach bedarf, lust und wetter 

7. Irgendwelche vorschläge ?? habe ich was vergessen ??

8. Zahlreiche erscheinung erwünscht.

9. Fast vergessen !  pro platz 7 Gebühr, je nach Zelt Grösse können mehrere auf einen platz. 

Pro Person 5.  Duschen kosten 1 für 8 minuten

lg
Stephan


----------



## versus (29. August 2006)

hallo stephan,

ich nehme an, es ist kein problem den campingplatz zu finden, wenn man erstmal schönau (plz 66996) gefunden hat, oder ?
ich komme freitags gegen 19:00 uhr und kann zugreisende am bahnhof (an welchem ?) mit dem kfz abholen. 

so long, volker

für diejenigen, die am sonntag noch fahren wollen, hätte ich da noch was in der nähe von schönau (ca. 40km entfernt), was sich kein begeisterter mtbler engehen lassen sollte... 
man sollte ich allerdings dabei nicht um schilder mit roten kreisen ringsrum und schwarzen fahrrädern in der mitte sorgen ;-)


----------



## Team Avalanche (29. August 2006)

Der Ort ist ziemlich klein ! 

am Ortseingang rechts.... Problem ist nur der Ort hat 3 eingänge 

Für Bahnreisende wäre der Hauptbahnhof  Dahn ideal 

gruss
Stephan


----------

